# Halloween 2009! (pic heavy)



## Sushi~Flower (Nov 3, 2009)

I was busy with my brushes this year...here are just some of my favorite looks:

















This was the original that I "tweaked"




The Vampire Bride:




I tried the MAC Flutterfly look:









She did not want the black face so it was not quite as bright




Gothic doll










I was the african canibal lol




did not have to be super detailed with this look, LOL




Demon Dolly

Mermaid attempt 1




Mermaid on Halloween Night:




Added some more effects...





So that was it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for looking! Im going to go de-glitter my batroom and traincase now


----------



## Tahti (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG you are so talented... I love these looks, especially the first one, so gorgeous - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 3, 2009)

These are great!  I am jealous of your skills!


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 3, 2009)

wow! all of these are amazing! i especially love the first one- wonderful, wonderful job!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Nov 3, 2009)

i love the dollies! amazing lashes on the gothic one and the demon one has that blank stare that i have to keep looking at


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 3, 2009)

I love all of these!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 3, 2009)

amazing!!! the mermaid one is my favorite. <3


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! Those are fantastic.. I love the mermaid one.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 4, 2009)

Fabulous!!! The 1st look is amazing & my favorite of the bunch... You are super talented girl


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this holiday, theatrical looks are my favorite!


----------



## kellygurl (Nov 4, 2009)

soooooo good!!! Great job!


----------



## forevernars (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh my god I think those pictures above are the most creative I've ever seen someone do Halloween before. It's amazing!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Nov 4, 2009)

Those just knocked my socks off!!!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 4, 2009)

You are extremely talented! Halloween is so fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I absolutely love the vampire bride... what did you use for the lips?


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Nov 4, 2009)

you are very talented! i like all of them but i love the mermaid one! the orange eyes on the demon dolly is a great twist to the look! great job!


----------



## blackeneddove (Nov 4, 2009)

All of these are so fun and creative and applied beautifully- I can't pick a favorite, I honestly love them all! You're very talented


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow! You are SO talented!!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_You are extremely talented! Halloween is so fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I absolutely love the vampire bride... what did you use for the lips?_

 
Thanks! For the lips I used MAC  Burgandy lip liner, Diva lipstick, a little frost pigment in the center for highlight and clear gloss over the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The full product list for that look is a little further down on a thread: " Edward Cullen ,eat your heart out!" Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, simply incredible work! The mermaid one was my fave


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

wow! you are very talented at re-creating those looks! i love them! your mermaid one is my fave though! amazing!


----------



## LexieLee (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow fantastic job! The mermaid look is so gorgeous!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks! The mermaid was my fav too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had an earlier thread this month "Mer~Morphisis" that was a step by step on how to create the look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up going to 3 different parties so It "evolved" each time


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

